# Corpsed Spider from cheapie plastic spider



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Just wanted to share this spider with the forum. It's just an "enhanced" cheap plastic spider. I'll put up the tutorial in the forum shortly.
Enjoy!








Cheers,
ET


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good, would like to see a before photo.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here you go Bone Dancer


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOVE!!!!! I bought quite a few of these last year and they are still attached to the cardboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job covering that glitter!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Terrific upgrade!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good work, like the detail you put on, fangs, good color and texture. 
Not bad at all for a cheap spider, I'm sure it's much happier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. I see you have a wonderful old typewriter to keep that spider company


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done! Looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

OK, tutorial posted. Looking forward to hearing from the group.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, that guy would make me jump! Well done.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the new look for the spider. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Much better looking than the original. Nice job.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

fangtastic!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm corpsing a few more spiders this coming week. Hopefully I'll have a camera or two rolling so I can post a video of the corpsing, to supplement the written tutorial.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great transformation! I liked the tutorial, it was very easy to follow and well illustrated. I wonder if you could use straight pins with the black ball tops and just cut the shaft shorter and stick in for eyes?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Great transformation! I liked the tutorial, it was very easy to follow and well illustrated. I wonder if you could use straight pins with the black ball tops and just cut the shaft shorter and stick in for eyes?


That's great idea, thanks. I tried some black seed beads, but they were too small. Those pins with the big heads on them, that would be perfect and so much easier.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

elputas69 said:


> That's great idea, thanks. I tried some black seed beads, but they were too small. Those pins with the big heads on them, that would be perfect and so much easier.


:jol:I'm all about easy and I use big head pins for lots of craft projects...I have no patience for tiny beads.....give me a pin that I can stick in, any day. (some people would call that lazy, but I call it being a time saver)


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

looks fantastic!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Arachni-tastic!


----------

